#  Krankheiten >   Oberschenkelhalsbruch und Folgen? >

## altundgebrechli

Mein Vater wurde im Juni d. J. mit einem Oberschenkelhalsbruch ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert. Dort wurde der Bruch verschraubt. Nach drei Wochen wurde er entlassen und kam drei Wochen zur Reha.  Wieder zu Hause ging es ihm schlecht und immer schlechter. Trotz Krankengymnastik hatte er ständig starke Schmerzen. Seine Füße fühlen sich eiskalt an. Dieses Gefühl geht in ein brennendes, anhaltendes, stechendes Gefühl über, was bis zum Hals hin ausstrahlt. Die Füße schmerzen sehr und sind taub und gefühllos. Nachts, beim Liegen, ist es besonders schlimm. Gleichzeitig nimmt er ständig ab, leidet an Appetitlosigkeit, Antriebslosigkeit und hat Depressionen (weil er vorher kräftig, stark und energiegeladen war  und jetzt nur noch hilflos ist). Seine Frau  auch schon 80  kocht gut und gesund. Er isst von jedem Essen wenigstens etwas. Er trinkt viel Wasser und Selter, ansonsten pro Tag zwei Tassen Kaffee und zwei Tassen schwarzen Tee. Trotzdem nimmt er ab. Seit Juni sind das rund sieben Kilo. Eine Darmspiegelung hat nichts ergeben. Ein Besuch beim Neurologen gleichfalls nichts. Er ist früher gern und oft gelaufen- Jetzt versucht er einen Spaziergang, der oft wegen seiner körperlichen Schwäche abgebrochen werden muss. Wegen der Gewichtsabnahme  so vermute ich  friert er nun auch ständig. An Medikamenten nimmt er: Fluoxitin Abc (Stimmungsaufheller), Tamsulosin (Prostata) und Tramalodor (gegen Schmerzen). Welcher Arzt kann meinem Vater helfen? Ich bin für jeden Hinweis oder Rat dankbar!

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo altundgebrechlich 
Herzlich Willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net 
Schwitzt dein Vater Nachts vermehrt?
Und wie sieht es mit Fieber aus? 
Wenn beides zutrifft, würde ich mit meinem Hausarzt darüber sprechen, da Gewichtsverlust, Fieber und nächtliches Schwitzen (B-Symptomatik) auf einen Tumor hinweisen kann. 
Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist würde ich evtl. noch mal mit deinem Orthopäden sprechen.
Und wenn dein Vater trotz Tramalodor noch immer Schmerzen hat, dann lass deinem Vater stärkere Schmerzmittel verschreiben.
Denn Schmerzen führen zur Vermeidung von Bewegungen (Schonhaltung) und das Vermeiden von Bewegungen führt zu Muskelabbau und Schwäche. 
Eine gute Schmerztherapie ist extrem wichtig, da würde ich mich auch nicht abspeisen lassen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## altundgebrechli

Hallo, Michael, 
danke für den Eintrag und die Bemühung zur Erklärung der Symptome.
Nein, mein Vater schwitzt nicht und hat kein Fieber. Im Gegenteil, ihm ist kalt - und er friert (er sagt: von innen heraus).
Kann es sich nicht verschiedene Sachen handeln, die vielleicht gar nichts miteinander zu tun haben?
Ich - als Laie - meine auch, daß die Schmerzmittel richtig dosiert werden müssen, damit er wenigstens die Bewegung - also zum Spazieren gehen - behält. Er ist inzwischen jede Woche beim Arzt. Der hört sich (nach rund mindestens zweistündiger Wartezeit) alles an, nickt mit dem Kopf und fragt: was machen wir denn da?).
Er hat das Gefühl, daß er gar nicht ernst genommen wird. Einen Termin beim Orthopäden oder einem anderen Neurologen würde er in    v i e r    Monaten bekommen können. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall anregen, daß er ggf. einen Schmerztherapeuten aufsucht (in Berlin??), damit wenigstens die eine Sache erleichtert wird. Von Berlin (ich wohne in SH auf dem Dorf) höre ich nur negative Erlebnisse mit Ärzten und Krankenhäusern. Ich glaube, daß die Einstellung der Ärzte bei uns eine andere ist. Oder daß mit älteren Menschen anders umgegangen wird. 
Also: nochmals vielen Dank für den Rat!

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo altundgebrechli!  Erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum von Patientenfragen.net! 
Ich würde an Deines Vaters Stelle mir überlegen, ob ich nicht mal einen anderen Haufarzt ausuche. Allein die 2 Stunden Wartezeit würde mich als Patientin in die Flucht treiben! Unmöglich sowas! (Ich bin Kassenpatientin, aber ich warte keine 2 Stunden mit Termin bei irgendeinem Arzt, anders ist das, wenn ich ohne Termin morgens auf der Matte stehe!)  
Dann sieh bitte zu, dass Dein Vater zu einem Schmerztherapeuten kommt; Schmerzen bei Zustand nach operiertem Oberschenkelhalsbruch kann man auf jeden Fall vermeiden bzw. sie den Patienten sehr nehmen. Leider scheuen sich immer noch viele Ärzte, etwas anderes als Novaminsulfon oder Tramadolor zu verschreiben.  
Ich weiß leider nicht, ob er in Berlin wohnt, weil Du hier von dieser Stadt sprichst. Und was auf dem Land in SH ist, hm, keine Ahnung! Deshalb weiß ich leider auch nicht, ob das Folgende für Dich ausführbar ist! Aber ich schreibe es Dir trotzdem mal: 
Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle die kompletten Unterlagen bezüglich des stationären Aufenthaltes, einschließlich OP-Bericht und alle Röntgen- und CT-Bilder besorgen, die in der letzten Zeit gemacht wurden, und dann damit einen Orthopäden aufsuchen. Man muß nicht zu dem gehen, wo man 4 Monate warten muß, Schmerzpatienten werden in der Regel früher einen Termin bekommen, so ist das zumindest bei uns in der Umgebung. Die ganzen Unterlagen solltest Du oder Dein Vater mitnehmen, damit nicht wieder Zeit verloren geht, bis die Berichte/Aufnahmen bei dem Arzt vorliegen. Kopiere die Unterlagen vorher, damit Du sie beim Schmerztherapeuten auch vorlegen kannst und auch für Eure Unterlagen zuhause!  
Wenn mir noch was einfällt, schreibe ich hier nochmal! 
Erstmal liebe Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## Küken

Also frag am besten mal nach allen Briefen, die aus dem Akuthaus, sowie die aus der Reha, und die der KG danach, falls es da welche gibt, schreiben die wenigsten...  
Und dann würde ich mit allem zu einem anderen Arzt gehen, am besten Orthopäde oder Unfallchirurge, dann würde ich auf jedenfall eine richtige schmerztherapei beginnen...  
Und auch eventuell mal nen Physiotherapeuten drauf schaun lassen, die sind teils sogar fitter als die Ärzte, und können eventuell auch die neurologischen Symptome erklären oder zumindest vermutungen anstellen nud ein guter PT kann das dann auch ion den passenden WOrten einem Arzt schonend beibringen   :Smiley:   
Lg küken

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo! 
Da ich in Berlin als Krankenpflegeschülerin schon einige Krankenhäuser von innen gesehen habe, kann ich nur sagen, dass es auch dort gute und schlechte Ärzte gibt, wie überall. 
Aber eine orthopädische Gemeinschaftspraxis in Berlin-Spandau (genauer in Gatow) kann ich dir nennen, die mir bisher (vor allem von Kollegen, u.a. engagierten Ärzten) schon häufig empfohlen wurde, bzw. über die ich bisher nur Gutes gehört habe.
Und zwar die Biberburg: www.biberburg.de
Übrigens ist die Praxis auch gut zu finden, verkehrsmäßig.
Ich wünsche dir und deinem Vater alles Gute! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## AH 1967

Ist die Schilddrüsenfunktion schon abgeklärt? Eine Dysfunktion geht auch mit Gewichtsabnahme, Frieren, Stimmungsschwankungen usw. einher. 
Achja, und Tramal ist bei älteren Leuten ein Teufelszeug. Nur im Nofall, aber keine Dauertherapie. Ich kenne es von meiner Omi, 1x1 Tbl. Tramal, die war nicht mehr sie selbst!!!

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Altundgebrechli! 
Mir ist noch eingefallen, es könnten doch auch teilweise Nebenwirkungen der verschiedenen Medikamente sein, zumal Dein Vater ja auch einen Stimmungsaufheller und Tramadolor bekommt. Ich meine, da mal was in einer Praxis von gehört zu haben, daß sich das nicht immer verträgt zusammen. Also das Frieren etc. meinte ich jetzt, gegen die Schmerzen nach dem Bruch sollte wohl wirklich mal ein Schmerztherapeut und auch wie Küken schrieb, mal ein Physiotherapeut hinzugezogen werden! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## altundgebrechli

Hallo, Julia,
ganz, ganz vielen Dank für Deine Tipps. Ich habe mich sofort heute mit der Klinik per Mail in Verbindung gesetzt und alle Unterlagen ausgedruckt. Mein Vater kam ins Krankenhaus, dort wurden keine realen Befunde festgestellt, sondern nur die Medikamente geändert: Er soll jetzt Novominsulfon und Tramadolor nehmen - was ihm überhaupt nicht bekommt. Ich hoffe sehr, daß sich die Klinik wieder meldet und werde - ganz bestimmt - berichten, wie das gelaufen ist!
Ich war tatsächlich drei Wochen nicht mehr am PC, deshalb erst heute meine Antwort - und nochmals DANKE!
Dir einen '"guten Rutsch" und ein gesundes, tolles Jahr 2007!
Ramona.   

> Hallo! 
> Da ich in Berlin als Krankenpflegeschülerin schon einige Krankenhäuser von innen gesehen habe, kann ich nur sagen, dass es auch dort gute und schlechte Ärzte gibt, wie überall. 
> Aber eine orthopädische Gemeinschaftspraxis in Berlin-Spandau (genauer in Gatow) kann ich dir nennen, die mir bisher (vor allem von Kollegen, u.a. engagierten Ärzten) schon häufig empfohlen wurde, bzw. über die ich bisher nur Gutes gehört habe.
> Und zwar die Biberburg: www.biberburg.de
> Übrigens ist die Praxis auch gut zu finden, verkehrsmäßig.
> Ich wünsche dir und deinem Vater alles Gute! 
> Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## altundgebrechli

[
Hallo, Andrea,
vielen Dank auch für Deine Nachricht. Ich glaube auch, daß sich die Medikamten überhaupt nicht vertragen. Ich habe jetzt in der Berliner Klinik angefragt, die Julia mir genannt hat. Ich bin sehr froh, daß ich doch Antworten bekommen habe. Leider war ich die ganze Zeit nicht am PC - das kommt nicht wieder vor. Auch Dir einen "guten Rutsch" und ein gesundes und tolles Jahr 2007!
Ramona.

----------


## altundgebrechli

Hallo, Andrea,
langsam arbeite ich mich an den Antworten der Reihe nach ab. Vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise, die ich auch gleich aufgenommen habe. Ich habe schon angerufen in Berlin (ich wohne in Nordfriesland) und gebeten, daß alle Unterlagen zusammen gesammelt werden. Zu der Wartezeit: Ich wollte es auch nicht glauben, aber es ist heute tatsächlich überall so, daß eine derartige Wartezeit schon Normalfall ist. Da ich - zum Glück - recht gesund bin, habe ich das natürlich nicht bemerken können. Und die Terminverabe ist auch so. Ich habe Termine beim Neurologen, beim Orthopäden und beim Schmerztherapeuten angefragt: Wartezeit ca. 3 - 4 Monate! In Berlin, in Hamburg und in Husum! Wir beide sollten also nicht krank werden, denn dann bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig - als zu warten......... -
Die beiden Medikamente, die Du genannt hast - genau die hat mein Vater vom *Schmerztherapeuten (!)* verschrieben bekommen. Er verträgt sie nicht! Nun kann er erst im nächsten Jahr wieder kommen, weil der Arzt - was ihm ja gegönnt ist - Urlaub macht bis zum 8. Januar 2007. Du hast mir jedenfalls mit Deinen Ratschlägen sehr geholfen, und wir werden diese aufnehmen und befolgen.
Ich werde auf alle Fälle berichten, wenn sich bezüglich der Berliner Klinik etwas tut. Nochmals DANKE!
Auch Dir einen "guten Rutsch" und ein gesundes und tolles Jahr 2007!
Ramona.

----------


## altundgebrechli

Hallo, Küken,
es tut mir leid, daß ich so spät antworte, aber ..... (s. o.).
Danke für Deine Hinweise. Wenn es mit der Klinik nicht klappt, dachte ich auch schon an einen Physiotherapeuten (ein Neurologe hat auch nichts im Krankenhaus gefunden). Es ist ja nicht so, daß gar nichts gemacht wurde, aber 10 Tage Krankenhaus, Untersuchung vom Neurologen, Röntgen, Tabletten-Versuche - alles ohne Erfolg.
Ich hoffe jetzt auf die Berliner Klinik von Julia. Drücke uns die Daumen, daß die sich melden und mein Vater einen schnellen Termin bekommt.
Dir einen "guten Rutsch" und ein fröhliches und gesundes Jahr 2007 auf "dem Hühnerhof"! 
Ramona.

----------


## altundgebrechli

Hallo, AH1967!
Danke für den Tipp! Ich glaube nicht, daß bisher eine Schilddrüsen-Untersuchung vorgenommen wurde. Das werde ich aber auch noch mal ansprechen. Mit Tramal hast Du sicherlich recht, obwohl ich seit einem Unfall 1994 dieses Mittel nehme (Tramal long) und damit gut leben kann. Ich habe es vor "dubiosen" Schmerzen nicht mehr ausgehalten - es war auch alles "ohne Befund". Vermutlich sind Nerven verletzt worden - ich weiß es nicht. Mir hilft Tramal, aber ich habe schon einen Nachbarn gesehen, der Tramal eingenommen hat und anschließend derart beduselt war, daß er gegen die Tür - statt hindurch - gerannt ist. 
Dir also auch DANKE!
Einen "guten Rutsch" und ein schönes, gesundes Jahr 2007!
Ramona (altundgebrechlich)

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Ramona! 
Dann werde ich dir mal fleißig die Dauem drücken! :s_thumbup:  
Mehr kann man wohl im Moment nicht tun. :Sad:  
Viel Glück! 
Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Ramona! 
Freut mich, daß ich Dir helfen konnte! 
Ich wünsche Dir auch einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und ein schönes und gesundes 2007!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## rainersevi

Hallo.... Hat jemand von euch Ahnung von einem Physio Stim Lite gerät für einen nicht mehr zusammenheilenden Oberschenkelhalsbruch

----------


## Bine696

Hallo,
ich habe deinen Beitrag gerade gelesen und möchte nachfragen wie es denn deinem Vater nun geht?
Es ist schon lange her, aber trotzdem. Mein Vater hatte nämlich auch einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch und es sieht nicht so toll aus...
Vielen Dank im voraus
Gruß Bine

----------


## Kerst

Meine Mutter wurde am 22.12.2009 mit 84 Jahren nach einem Sturz von der Treppe ins Krankenhaus gebracht. Diagnose war Oberschenkelhalsbruch.
Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war zu körperlich fit und machte immer auch noch ihre Gartenarbeiten und alles andere selber in ihrem Haushalt.
Nach erfolgter u. erfolgreicher OP ging es meiner Mutter auch schnell wieder besser, sie konnte auch schon wieder am Stock laufen, nachdem sie Ende Januar aus der REHA entlassen worden ist, sie war bis letzte Woche Freitag dann wieder zu Hause und erledigte auch da wieder ihre Sachen alleine.
Letzten Freitag nun, rief sie mich an und sagte, sie ist mit einem Male auf dem rechten Auge blind, wir fuhren zum Notdienst und der wies uns umgehend in die Augenklinik nach Jena. Da stellte man dann fest das sie einen Schlaganfall im Auge hat. NUn habe ich gelesen das das auch mehr oder weniger eine Art Trombose ist, halt nicht in den Beinen sondern im Auge. STIMMT DAS  :Huh?: ??
Desweiteren war es nun so das meine Mutter am Freitag,trotz Schlaganfall im Auge immer noch geistig und Körperlich fit war und sie trotz Flüssigkeitstropf immer noch gehen und normal sprechen konnte. 2 Tage später,  meine Mutter ist von heute auf morgen nicht ansprechbar und und hat nun Lungenentzündung.
Ist es wirklich so das dies immer noch Nachwehen von diesem Oberschenkelhalsbruch sind  :Huh?: ? 
Bestehen eigentlich Heilungschancen bei solchen älteren Menschen, zumal meine Mutter in ihrem Leben nie einen Arzt aufgesucht hat, nie ausser mal Schnupfen Krank  war und auch nie Medikamente genommen hat  :Huh?: ??
Ist es überhaupt ratsam den Körper der nie Medikamente kennen gelernt hat, nun mit Medikamenten vollzustopfen  :Huh?: ??
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand Auskunft geben kann !!!!!!
LG Kerst

----------

